# Aimpoint



## dkennedy (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Super Red Hawk 44mag. I'm thinking of going with an Aimpoint instead if a scope. Any recommendations?


----------



## Roger in NC (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe I'd take a look at Ultra Dot.  Cheaper than Aimpoint and very reliable.
http://www.ultradotwest.com/ultradot_2008_004.htm


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a bushnell trophy on my 44m,  it has green for low light and red for bright.  and, you can pick between 4 different recticles, a large and small dot, a dot in a circle, or a, +.  i like it better than a scope because of the eye relief.  mine is very accurate.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an Ultra Dot on my .41 Mag Redhawk that had a scope on it to start with.
I think for basically a 100 yard or less weapon, the Red Dot is a good choice. Most of my kills have been closer but I do have one at a measured 107 yards and the RD worked just fine.
One thing that is good to know is that as the light fades in the evening, about the time you couldn't see open sights, you can't see through the RD but just a few minutes longer. And actually with a 20mm pistol scope, you can't see very much longer either.
I like a scope on my Contenders as I tend to carry them when I know the shot might be longer, like a power line or big field, but for a revolver, a Red Dot is hard to beat and the Ultra Dot is a good one to have at a reasonable price. Primary Arms is also known for carrying several small Red Dots that get good reviews.
Good Luck!


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I've got some research to do now.  I had a bushnell 3200 2x6 on it for about 2 years but it scope wouldn't adjust any more. Not sure what got knocked lose but I sent it back to Bushnell and they sent me a brand new one.  Now that is customer service.  I never really liked the scope on the pistol, it always took to long to find the target / animal which is why I think this is a good time to make the switch. I'm going to try to trade the new scope out with the store I buy the RD from. Will see if they are willing to do that, if not i'll sell it out right.  I'll keep you updated with my mini project.  Thanks again !!


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 1, 2012)

Last question,  can't I buy ruger 30mm rings instead of mounting a Weaver rail to use the supplied rings? I've never really like Weaver rings and bases. How about ring height,  same front to back or medium back high front? Ok that should do it for now.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 1, 2012)

yes, you can buy 30mm rings for a super redhawk. Midway will have them.


----------



## Roger in NC (Feb 2, 2012)

The Super Redhawk uses different front and rear rings, with the rear ring being shorter than the front ring due to differences in frame height.  Here' a link to a chart that may be helpful.

http://www.gunaccessorysupply.com/customer/inspin/images/pdf/Ruger_Ring_Fit_Chart.pdf


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Feb 7, 2012)

Depending on whether the rings that came with your Ruger have been used - you can call Ruger and they will swap the 1" rings for 30mm.  I've done it a couple of times.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a TruGlo 30mm red dot on my .454 - shoots great, no issues so far with Hornady 240 grain hollowpoints out of it.


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered a Bushnell Trophy Dot #730135 and 30mm Ruger Rings.  They should arrive on Monday. Thank you to everyone for their advise.  I'm thinking a few critters might die this year!!


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 11, 2012)

dkennedy said:


> I ordered a Bushnell Trophy Dot #730135 and 30mm Ruger Rings.  They should arrive on Monday. Thank you to everyone for their advise.  I'm thinking a few critters might die this year!!



That should work great!  

It should look something like this when you get it all put together:


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 14, 2012)

Darrell H said:


> That should work great!
> 
> It should look something like this when you get it all put together:



I love it!! Those sure look purty!!

My scope and rings arrived today, I'll be there tomorrow to pick everything up.  Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the factory 30mm rings won't work. The center of the Bushnell Trophy is to wide. I need to buy a rail.

Do you think the rings provided will work or should I get some different ones?

Also after installing the battery and checking out the cross hair and dots, they look kind of blurry and out of register.  Has anyone noticed that?

Again Thank you for the help.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 15, 2012)

dkennedy,

Sorry to hear that your setup won't work.    I feel like you have two viable options:

1)  Return the Bushnell red dot and trade for a standard 30MM Ultradot.  As you can see in my photo above, there is room between the rings for mounting the Ultradot. 

2) Purchase a Weigand rail (http://www.jackweigand.com/srh.html)to mount the Bushnell red dot on the Super Redhawk.  You can return the 30MM rings and use the standard Weaver-style rings that came with the Bushnell red-dot.  

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I will order the Ultradot 30 because I really want to use the factory rings,. I just ordered a Taurus Tracker 22 Mag so Think I will order a rail for the Taurus and mount the Bushnell Trophy on that. Ok looks like the problem is solved other then the ordering and the paying.  Thanks Darrell!!


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ultradotwest.com/ultradot_2008_004.htm

Is this the right on Darrell?


----------



## frankwright (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope the Ultra Dot works out for you. It was too short to use with regular rings on my Redhawk, spacing may be different on the super. I had to use a Weigand mount.

Also. how are your eyes? I have an astigmatism and all red dots are blurred rather than being a sharp round dot but they still shoot well for me.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 16, 2012)

dkennedy said:


> http://www.ultradotwest.com/ultradot_2008_004.htm
> 
> Is this the right on Darrell?



Yep, that one will work!  



> I hope the Ultra Dot works out for you. It was too short to use with regular rings on my Redhawk, spacing may be different on the super. I had to use a Weigand mount.



That's good information to know Frank!  The standard 30MM Ultradot will definitely work on the SRH.  I've got 3 Ultradot-equipped SRH's.  Well technically, only two...right now the third is at Jack Huntington's shop getting converted into a .500 JRH.  

http://www.jrhgunmaker.com/


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent, 
Thank you Darrell.
Thank you Frank.
I'll be placing the order in the AM.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Feb 16, 2012)

Before you order check out these guys http://www.larrysguns.com/Departments/Sights-and-Spotters/FONT-SIZE3-COLORBLACKB--SightsBFont.aspx

Free shipping just like Ultradotwest, but closer so may take less time than shipping from CA.

Darrell, +1 on Jack Huntington.  I have a Bisley there getting converted to a 475L.


----------



## dkennedy (Feb 17, 2012)

Free Shipping, closer and $10.00 cheaper.  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## dkennedy (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, finally mounted the Ultradot and shot it this weekend.  Definitely different then shooting scope. Not having any magnification was interesting.  Shot a box of rounds at 25 yards, keep them in a 6" group.  I was standing shooting off a bipod, trying to simulate field conditions. Plan on carrying it to the stand this summer to hog hunt.


----------

